# Shop Made Lathe Bed Extension



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

*Shop Made Lathe Bed Extension*

Hello.

I have wanted to have a longer lathe for a while, and I could foresee the need for it in some future projects. Then someone wanted me to make something for them that required me to turn a couple things longer than my 14" Jet mini lathe could handle. So I decided to get a bed extension.

I had already tried turning them on my spring pole lathe which is longer, but turning dry hard maple is near impossible on one, particularily going from square to circular. So I looked online to see how much a bed extension for my lathe would be and they were from $100 up, plus shipping. So I decided to make my own.

I used quarter-sawn white oak for the bed surface and some plywood for the rest.The extension works well, and for zero dollars, the price is right. If any one has a small lathe that wants to turn longer stock without buying another lathe or an expensive extension, I recommend just making one. It only took a couple hours to build and I have a much more versitile lathe now. Just make sure the extensions are level with the lathe bed, and they line up laterally and all should be fine.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Shop Made Lathe Bed Extension*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Clever solution.
I saw on here yesterday that another LJ made a LONG shopsmith by adding new longer tubes to it.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Shop Made Lathe Bed Extension*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


I like your solution. I may have to build one myself someday.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Shop Made Lathe Bed Extension*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


super idea.


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Shop Made Lathe Bed Extension*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Nice work, now try a longer home made tool rest. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/22752


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Shop Made Lathe Bed Extension*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks for posting your tool rest. I deffinitly need to make a longer tool rest.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Shop Made Lathe Bed Extension*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Great idea to add more length!! I like free too!!


----------



## USMC_Buckaroo (Oct 26, 2012)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Shop Made Lathe Bed Extension*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Howdy,

Many thanks for sharing your creative answer to a 'mini' lathe…love it!

Guess my 12/20 Griz will be gettin' a new addition for Christmas. ; - )

*Buck.*


----------



## CurlyJ (Jun 17, 2014)

CartersWhittling said:


> *Shop Made Lathe Bed Extension*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> ...


Thank You, I love your solution and will make an extension in the next couple weeks. I couldn't see spending $240 for a Mini Jet Extension. I've got plenty of wood to use.


----------

